# my other pets



## diggertort (Aug 9, 2008)

here are a few of my other pets.


----------



## Isa (Aug 9, 2008)

You have very cute pets


----------



## TortGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

What adorable pets you have. I love the pic of your doggie with sunglasses. Too cute!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Diggertort, cute family. Love your dogs they are so cool. I'm a sucker for an underbite


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 11, 2008)

Love the dog with the glasses!  Always thought having a salt water tank would be fun. Such bright colorful fish are available., not to mention some unique fish and plants.


----------

